# С Днём рождения Стас aka Dragokas !



## Phoenix

Желаю радости, успеха,
Здоровья крепкого вагон,
Центнер любви, три тонны смеха,
Моментов счастья — миллион,

Событий ярких, интересных,
Друзей, проверенных в делах,
Эмоций светлых и чудесных.
И волшебства не только в снах!


----------



## Theriollaria

Присоединяюсь!


----------



## Alex1983

Поздравляю.


----------



## akok

С Днем Рождения!!!


----------



## dzu

С Днём Рождения!


----------



## shestale

Поздравляю!


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Стас aka Dragokas,
*
Пусть здоровье будет крепким,
Пусть везёт тебе во всём,
Кошелёк пусть будет толстым,
А дела идут пучком!!!


----------



## Chinaski

С днем рождения, всего наилучшего!


----------



## fseto

С днем рождения!!!


----------



## orderman

Поздравляю! Удачи во всем


----------



## Drink

Поздравляю![fa=fa-glass][/fa] [fa=fa-glass][/fa] [fa=fa-glass][/fa] Всех благ!


----------



## thyrex

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## machito

С днём Рождения Друг!!!


----------



## Dragokas

Спасибо всем, друзья! Очень приятно!!! Классные поздравления !!!!

Сегодня грыз вот такую вкуснятину на основе белого шоколада:


----------



## iskander-k

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## glax24

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## грум

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## machito

Dragokas, я по жизни сладкоежка, а сгущенка для меня вообще нуркотык - не могу остановиться


----------



## Кирилл

С днем рождения!


----------



## mike 1

С днем рождения!


----------



## Охотник

С Днем Рождения не успел, тогда с Днем Варенья! (Это обычно через неделю после)
Чтобы жизнь была Сладкой!


----------



## Dragokas

Спасибо. Мне в этом году даже 28-го позвонили и сказали, что у меня День рождения )


----------



## sanada

Поздравляю, поздравляю! Всего самого лучшего желаю!


----------



## Phoenix

Шо, опять ?! 

Я поздравляю с днем рожденья!
Желаю бодрости, веселья,
Чтоб жизнь всегда была светла,
Достатка, радости, тепла.
Чтоб в доме было хорошо,
Чтоб много счастья в нём жило.
Крутых подъемов в яркой жизни,
Здоровье крепким было лишь бы,
Надежды, света, доброты
И исполнения мечты.


----------



## Sandor

Поздравляю!


----------



## Candellmans

Dragokas!Поздравляю с Днем Рождения!Счастья,здоровья,благополучия,всех благ!!!


----------



## грум

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## dzu

Поздравляю!


----------



## shestale

Поздравляю!


----------



## Сергій

Поздравляю!!!!!!


----------



## Drink

С Днём Рождения![fa=fa-glass][/fa] [fa=fa-glass][/fa] [fa=fa-glass][/fa]


----------



## fseto

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## E100




----------



## HotBeer

Стас, с прошедшим днём варенья и здоровья в будущем.


----------



## Dragokas

Спасибо друзья всем огромное. Очень приятно.
И Вам тоже хорошего здоровья, счастья и побед! Приходите на тортик


----------



## Кирилл

Dragokas, присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!
Долгих лет здоровья!


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## machito

Поздравляю!!! 
вроде успел на угощение, четыре кусочка осталось


----------



## mike 1

С днем рождения!


----------



## thyrex

C Днем рождения!


----------

